# 76 B210 restoration questions.



## deucalion (Feb 10, 2007)

So I just picked a 76 B210 that happened to be sitting in the back of the lot at a dealership here in Georgia. I was originally looking for a commuter for under a grand, but I saw the 210, and had to get it.

So now I have a running (sorta) 76 B210 that has multiple interior flaws (seats, dash, ignition and surrounding plastic), some engine flaws (needs a wiring harness, and a filter), and some exterior flaws (exteriror molding, rear bumper, tires and wheels).

The thing is, I already love this car, it's got the 4 speed which is a plus. Anyone, what I hoping to learn here on the forum, is where I can get these various parts, and also what parts I could pull for other models (for example, if a engine and tranny from an '86 300zx turbo would fit in this car). Also any tips on how to get better performance out of it.

Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Well, I wouldn't look to a 300zx as an engine source as it would probably throw off the handling. A rotary is a good choice, as is a SR20DE or maybe even an KA24DE. As for the interior, Japanese cars of this era are not well supported by the aftermarket ( 240z and PL510 have some, but not the 210), so parts are a junkyard and E Bay affair when it comes to the interior. The seats can just be reupholstered by a local shop, and the materials will likely be better than they were when new, but the plastics are gonna be hard. It's an old car, and old cars require a little bit of a treasure hunt in order to source things for them. I build AMC's and I have searched for years for some of the things I need with little luck.


----------

